# Walmart zombie makeover



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi ,

I bought one of the female zombies from Walmart , I really liked the look of the sculpt but the paint needed a touch up .

The hands didn't match the face and the eyes were too bright with a large red outline . I like my zombie eyes to be milky white .

The zombie nails were done using Stuart Bray's tutorial ( they are pieces of plastic from a 1L pop bottle) .









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15133









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15134









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15135









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15138









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15139

Thanks for looking .


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooooo, you certainly tweaked it to make it your own! Nicely done and it looks so much better!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a fan of prop makeovers myself She turned out well!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely an improvement.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Certainly looks more realistic after your makeover


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Copchick, RoxyBlue, Spooky1 and Hairazor for taking the time to comment .


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice transformation! Cool nails.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks really good! Those nails/eyes as creepy! I agree that it wasn't a bad looking prop to begin with. You just made it ten times better!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nice improvement! Saw the one in store that your talking about. You did a great job on the makeover!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

def an improvement!!!!!!


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

If they have these at WalMart, I'll have to get one for my second zombie prop. I'll be checking into that tomorrow!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Much better! very nice improvement


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, the nails are superb!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks very much for the comments .

Needed legs for this prop . Bought two from dollar store and painted to match .

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15164









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15165









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1252&pictureid=15166


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice paint job, and a huge improvement over the originals.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

theundeadofnight said:


> Thanks very much for the comments .
> 
> Needed legs for this prop . Bought two from dollar store and painted to match .
> 
> ...


Those are real nice!! for a zombie. What dollar store did you get them at, they look pretty good for a dollar store


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi craigfly06 ,

I bought the legs at Dollarama .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You're lucky that you were able to get both left and right legs. Three of my creatures have two left feet (literally). When inside an old boot, though, it doesn't matter about the toe layout.

Love the paint job on this. Originally, I wasn't a fan of the sculpt, because it looked like too much detail was washed out, probably because the manufacturer was using a cheap mold material like hydrocal or something, but this has turned out well.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Everything looks great! What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow, I saw those legs at dollor tree, I cant believe those are the same legs! great paint job


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> You're lucky that you were able to get both left and right legs. Three of my creatures have two left feet (literally). When inside an old boot, though, it doesn't matter about the toe layout.


BioHazardCustoms , the dollarama here sells them separately with left / right written on the packaging . surprised me too .



Screaming Demons said:


> Everything looks great! What kind of paint are you using?


Screaming Demons , I used the dollar store acrylic paints . I rough up the surface with a quick sandpaper over the top to help the paint to stick .


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn our Wal-Mart does not carry these. We barely got any Halloween at all here. I swear I live in the anti-Halloween capital of the county.


----------

